# wiring diagram for long 460



## Dukecountry2

Does anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for my Long 460 ? I believe a pack rat had a party under my hood. I am about to get the old tractor back to normal but I got a new wiring harness and I would like to find a diagram to put everything back to original.


----------



## Rebeldad1

Did you find one yet? if not let me know 
Rebeldad1


----------



## Live Oak

Here are a couple of place but the price is not cheap. 

http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractors.cgi?m=misc (look about mid way down the page)

Long 460 3 Cylinder Diesel Tractor Re...airManual.com.


----------



## bladerunner3

Here is the wiring diagram for an Oliver 1365, which is essentially the same, as it is a Long tractor built by Fiat under license.


----------

